# Cassava Fertility Supplement



## Hotpink_Mom

Has Anyone ever heard of this?

Stalkers are Welcome 

Follow Our journey with Forever Blessed

Cassava

colourful20 :bfp: April 3rd


----------



## Miss Redknob

I would love to know about it, would love to have twins..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm on cd11 on cassava


----------



## Miss Redknob

I just bought some I will start taking it as soon as it arrives :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I have no clue how my ladies are stalking me because of this :rofl: 

Good luck hun


----------



## PandaMao

Interesting... I'll be stalking this thread for sure. I don't necessarily want twins myself (I don't know how we would handle 2 at once financially), but it would be interesting to see how effective it really is.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay another Stalker so happy now :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Im buying this if this cycle does not work out.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, Stinas glad to see you here.


----------



## Stinas

I went the soy route, so I figured this cant hurt lol....i will do both if I can next cycle...hoping there isnt a next cycle though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I did both soy and cassava and this is my first cycle using both


----------



## Stinas

fx!!!! 
I liked soy....I would have done it this cycle, but i didnt want it to interfere with the HSG test.


----------



## Stinas

fx!!!! 
I liked soy....I would have done it this cycle, but i didnt want it to interfere with the HSG test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I understand

Having really bad ovulation pains all day now so I think both worked for me


----------



## Stinas

Yay!!! 
I was the same way all day too. It got to the point where they were annoying me!!


----------



## Stinas

Yay!!! 
I was the same way all day too. It got to the point where they were annoying me!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait to see if the Cassava has worked this cycle as I am going to take it next cycle if I have a next cycle..


----------



## MollyMalone

I meantioned it in a different post but I'm from Brazil and we eat cassava as potatoes and never heard of it, not have I seen such benefits...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MollyMalone said:


> I meantioned it in a different post but I'm from Brazil and we eat cassava as potatoes and never heard of it, not have I seen such benefits...

Humm.


----------



## shellie31

I'll definately be trying it :thumbup:. My brother & sister are twins & i'd love my own :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, yeah I wouldn't mind having another set of twins I'm seeing if it works and oh man my right ovary


----------



## shellie31

Do you already have a set of twins? :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Do you already have a set of twins? :cloud9:

I do, but they are in Gods hands now. PM me and I'll tell you want happened.


----------



## shellie31

Ok then hun :hugs: xx


----------



## shellie31

I don't know how to pm you hun :dohh:


----------



## usmcwife.em

I'll be stalking you now! Hubby and I always thought having twins would be wonderful. His mom was a twin but they lost one early on and he was a twin and they lost one early on. My younger sisters are twins but conceived with clomid so not sure whether that was the reason or not. I also have cousins on my dad's side that are twins. We'll see what happens I guess... Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks stalk away


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today is cd14-2dpo for me and I am having mild/dull cramps/pressure all day long.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Update: I been having a lot of watery creamy CM today as well.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Joining the stalker train. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love my Cassava Stalker's


----------



## Stinas

:flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it works, got my fingers crossed for you. When are you going to test?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not testing this cycle we are on a break to see if this works with the soy from cd3-7, but next cycle I;m so going to test.


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I love my Cassava Stalker's

We love stalking you too hun :cloud9:. FX for you & loads of babydust.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PandaMao

The internet = the only place it's acceptable to be a stalker
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Ladies for the laugh i needed it this morning


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Update for this morning: 

I got my crosshairs
woke up not so tired
I have some high energy
a little of sore BBs


----------



## shellie31

PandaMao said:


> The internet = the only place it's acceptable to be a stalker
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I totally agree with you there lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, I'm still having a lot of watery creamy CM today with the mild/dull cramps/pressure. Humm.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Updating: 

Humm, now I check my CM twice a day and this morning it was watery creamy CM and now it is EWCM just a little bit though, but it streched about 3/4 inches tonight. Like wowzers that has never happened before till now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I should have put this in TTC Journal, but oh well.


----------



## shellie31

YAY for the EWCM :happydance::happydance:. I don't know much about CM just know that i get really wet down there when i'm fertile lol :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All I know is that the last two day I've been really wet down there.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:happydance: I'm cd17 - 4dpo and my chart is looking awesome so far


----------



## shellie31

YAY on your chart looking great :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you


----------



## shellie31

Your welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd19 - 6Dpo and my right ovary really hurts


----------



## shellie31

I really hope it's a wee beanie or two snuggling in hun :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, thank you, but we are on a break this cycle not sure if i told you that before


----------



## J.Kiera

Yes, I actually am waiting on my cassava from them too arrived. I'm new here and SOO EXCITED to be joing you ladies. We are trying for our first and we want twins but a singleton would be good too. My plan is for this month: Brainstrong Prenatal w/ DHA, 1 Folic Acid (for a total of 1,600mcg), and 2 RJ (1,000mg for optimal egg & fertility health) Then April I will take 2 Folic Acid for 2,400mcg. My prenatal has 800mcg. Then May, 3 for 3,200 mcg maybe. May I really really will be trying. My birthday is this month and his is in May. I will be taking the Cassava capsules everyday as well as it says too. They are 900mg of the root & peelings. I sent an email with questions Im waiting on a reply for. New to the whole monitoring thing but bought a BD Basal Thermometer as well. Cant wait to keep u ladies updated!!


----------



## shellie31

Yeah hun you did tell me you were on a break lol :haha:, shame really,would love to see you get your BFP this cycle :cloud9: but hey theres always next time for your twin BFP :winkwink:. I really should be over in your journal stalking you too but i'm liking this thread & can't wait to see the cassava results :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome J.Kiera


----------



## J.Kiera

Thanks Hotpink! I really appreciate the welcome. I'm soo excited to get my cassava & to see if it will work for me


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have been on it for 19 days now and I've seen a difference already wish DH and I wasn't on a break though, but still we got the time next cycle. I'll be taking it till I get my BFP. As well with Soy every cycle at cd3-7


----------



## J.Kiera

Yea Im thinking about adding soy as well but not too sure as of uet. Thats great that you are seeing changes :) Gives me hope


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This was my first cycle taking soy as well.


----------



## shellie31

I wasn't sure if you could take both together :shrug:. Maybe i'll try it after all :winkwink:
How you doing today Hotpink?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today I feel great, yesterday was a little upset came home after lunch with DH and found my Dog all blood her name is lilie she is fine took her to the vet she had to has the night for stiches I get to go get her soon today.


----------



## shellie31

Aww hope Lilie gets better soon :hugs:,d'you know what happened?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We have no idea what happened, but she is fine now that she is home with us and the kids. Her eye is just mess up DH thinks it looks cool the was its going to heel up as. have to take her to the vet on the 12th to get the stiches out. Having her stay in the house for a few days so the other dog won't want to play with her so she in and out to go potty.


----------



## J.Kiera

Came home last night and my cassava pills arrived! It was in a very small envelope that said forever blessed. The bottle is small and dark blue with a black top and pictires of twin girls on the front. I counted 30 pillsvexact & they are not small but not too big. I still havent got any reply from the email but seen someone on ebay I will try to message. I didnt see a receipt/invoice in the envelope either. Just providing details for those waiting to try :) Oh yesterday I count my FA dose down to 800 mcg & will probably move back up 1 in 2-4 wks. Does anyone know if high FA really helps since your body really just pees out the excess??


----------



## J.Kiera

I meant cut in the above post lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

J. Is this your first cycle I can't remember if it is or not?


----------



## J.Kiera

Yes it will be once my cycle come this month. I just took one pill earlier and hoping to do SI when cycle arrives


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck hun, cd22 for me and 9dpo and feeling sick to my tummy.


----------



## shellie31

Oh Hotpink those symptoms sound promising,are you going to test? or have you not done any :sex: this cycle? Sorry for being so nosy :blush:.
I'm seriously considering trying cassava:winkwink: but wondered is it ok to take with soy,maca,RRLT capsules & folic acid or is all that too much? you seem to know the most about the cassava:thumbup:. 

Kiera,why are you cutting your folic acid dose down? Isn't the recommended daily dose in one tablet? :wacko:,i know mine is.


----------



## shellie31

Meant to add that i hope Lilie gets better soon hun :hugs:. Men eh,why do they think scars are cool lol :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will hun I is safe to take with any thing. and thank you she is doing very well today. we used our last rain coat this morning and it came off in side of me so DH DTD .


----------



## colourful20

Hi all

I started taking Cassava partway through my cycle last month (wasn't sure when to start it) and I've been taking it all of this cycle so far. I normally have short cycles approx 22/23 days although have had a 24 since stopping bc in March 2011.

This cycle I've noticed that I had EWCM on day 14 which is something I've never noticed before and I'm currently on cd25 so hopefully this is my month.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - you ordered the cassava from that site right? Todays temp dip makes me just want to order it tonight. 

I do admit, the soy seems to have made my cycle shorter...so i imagine the both will do more. This cycle I didnt take anything...hopefully temps go up.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes stinas I ordered it from the site.


----------



## Stinas

I probably asked you like a million times lol Im starting to lose my mind!


----------



## J.Kiera

Hey Shellie, 800 mcg is in my prenatals and I was taking an additional 800 mcg. I got a headache & stopped to see if it was the cause but now I see its not so Im going to resume back to my original dose. Thanx hotpink :) Symptoms def soynd promising and Im very excited for you as well. Glad to hear of lily too. I just read back. Currently my reggie consists of Cassava, RJ, Brainstrong Prenatal w/ DHA, & FA pills. Hoping to add soy soon but wont if I get somewhere with this


----------



## J.Kiera

colourful20 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I started taking Cassava partway through my cycle last month (wasn't sure when to start it) and I've been taking it all of this cycle so far. I normally have short cycles approx 22/23 days although have had a 24 since stopping bc in March 2011.
> 
> This cycle I've noticed that I had EWCM on day 14 which is something I've never noticed before and I'm currently on cd25 so hopefully this is my month.

Do you take it daily or only during your cycle?


----------



## colourful20

I've been taking it daily


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Colourful when did you start taking them?


----------



## colourful20

I started taking one daily on 29th January which was day 14 of my last cycle.  I bought a 3 month supply.


----------



## J.Kiera

Woke up today w/ very light spotting so AF should be coming soon to start official ttc cycle 1


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do you have a FF chart J.?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd24 - 11dpo here is my htp:

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083250.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083436.jpg


----------



## J.Kiera

No. I'm not even sure what that is. I haven't seen any spotting since this morning. My fiancee and I did BD this afternoon. I'm soo ready for my 1st BFP. We have been NTNP for months & I still have not falleen preggo when we BD everyday or every other day 1-2x per day. No more than 2-3 days past before he's all over me lol


----------



## shellie31

I can't really see anything either hun :hugs: but it's still early days. I'd test again every morning lol :haha:. FX it's a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, Temp dropped again this morning. I'm so thinking I am out.


----------



## colourful20

Well I'm out too. AF came on what would have been cd27. I think the cassava has helped though as it lengthened my cycle and AF seems more normal as it was only lasting a day for the last six cycles and its now day three. I've ordered a load of OPK's, some instead cups, some pre seed, an ovo tel magnifier and a bbt thermometer. Now I'm serious lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ Good luck hunni


----------



## J.Kiera

3rd day of light pink/brown spotting/discharge


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

really? that sound promising


----------



## J.Kiera

Promising as in my cycle?? Sorry new to all this. It doesnt last all day & mainly show when wiping


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What cd are you on j.?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp went back up this morning.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Wishing you all the best of luck on your journeys ladies, but I just wanted to mention incase these supplements are expensive, that the claim that cassava helps with twinning is unproven and in fact it is more likely that the 'link' with the Yoruba tribes high twinning rate was more to do with the fact that they are a smaller tribe, where people are possibly more closely related with the 'twinning gene' just being passed on more through the female line due to this. I noticed the site selling this supplement doesn't actually mention what the 'fertility ingrediant' is, and the claim of 50% or more chance???

If I'm right then the only ways to increase twinning would be through clomid whether prescribed or brought unprescribed off the internet.
Just research and don't waste any money you can't afford to lose ladies!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm on cd28-15dpo and still no sign of AF


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will got my :bfp: cd30-17dpo and got an unopen bottle of Cassava.


----------



## PandaMao

Congrats Hotpink_Mom! I thought you wre on a break. Now to wait and see if the cassava did the trick. Hoping you have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## Stinas

I knew you would get a BFP hot pink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I won't tell if you won't Stinas ;-) :rofl:


----------



## J.Kiera

Congrats!!! I have been taking Cassava for 9 days. Today will be 10. I started on the 4th. I'm still spotting but not too alarmed b/c last month I didnt have an actual period just spotting for almost 2weeks :( I really hope Cassava helps me as well. Saving to get another bottle since I only bought one


----------



## J.Kiera

I think I will break down & just buy my 40mg soy supp from Walmart. I was trying to find a higher dose


----------



## J.Kiera

Question: CD1 is the first day of full flowing blood so on 3-7 I take soy then after my flow of blood completely stops start bd'ing?? Im very new to this part lol


----------



## PandaMao

Hi J.Kiera! Yes, CD1 is the 1st day of actual blood flow and not spotting. I wouldn't really recommend starting to BD that early in your cycle unless you have a short cycle. You can, but if you try to :sex: ervery day or every other day from then on you're going to wear yourselves out and you may not be into it when the important time comes. Do you chart or use OPKs? If you know how long your cycle normally is and how long your luteal phase is it really helps alot. Our fertile windows are pretty short and sperm only lives so long so there is only about a 5 day period that BDing will matter for. Hope that helped and good luck with the soy.


----------



## colourful20

Congratulations hotpink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

good luck my loves


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - feeling anything yet? or are you still in a shock? Im soo excited for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tired and have a major headache


----------



## J.Kiera

Thanks Panda. You did help. I had some bad cramping earlier but the witch still is a no show. I just spotted last month too. No cycle and no pregnancy. Went to doc & she said I may not be ovulating. My cyclesvare somewhat irregular smh. Im soo ready for a BFP


----------



## J.Kiera

Keep us posted hot_pink


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

J I sure will hunni


----------



## shellie31

I know i said it on the soy thread but i'll say here too how sorry i am for your loss:cry:, sounds like a chemical but still hard to bear. Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you shel


----------



## shellie31

Your welcome hun :hugs:. xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm still taking cassava


----------



## Stinas

Yay! 
I never ordered it thinking I was going to get my bfp last cycle...smart lol


----------



## shellie31

I'm glad you're still going to take the cassava hun :hugs:. I truly believe you'll get your forever twin beanies :baby::baby:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so shellie


----------



## shellie31

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We will find out soon I hope


----------



## colourful20

So sorry it didn't work out for you hotpink x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you color


----------



## Stinas

Have you tested again since the first BFP?..justtt in case? Just a thought.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No I havnt tested since


----------



## shellie31

How are you hun?:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Doing good DH and I gave in this morning and :sex:ed


----------



## shellie31

YAY for some :sex:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know I was shocked afterwards.


----------



## shellie31

Shocked in a good way or a bad way? :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

In a good way


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So, I took my last dose of soy this morning lets see when I ovulate.


----------



## J.Kiera

Sooo I'm still taking my cassava bout haven't had a chance to do the soy b/c again like last month I didnt have a cycle. Just spotting for almost 2 weeks :( U heard parsley tea suppose to make your period come on. Do you guys think I should wait till nxt monrh to use it since I had spotting for about 2wks again or go ahead??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

J. what cd are you on hunni?


----------



## J.Kiera

Well Idk. I was planning on starting from this month's cycle since I'm just starting to really track it. My cycles since I got off depo is somewhat irregular so I never really days counted & such. I had an app but it got erased when I had to do a phone reset :/ Soo lost


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think it about time for you to start charting hunni


----------



## J.Kiera

Im trying but no af


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You dont have to wait for AF to start to start charting hun.


----------



## J.Kiera

Oh :/ :( So then I'm lost. Do I count starting from today until my next cycle?? I didnt have one this month only dark red spotting for about 2 weeks. The same as last month thata why I was asking should I drink parsley tea at the beginning of April or now since I didnt have a proper cycle this month??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say go ahead


----------



## J.Kiera

Ok


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

But you should start charting now to get the hang of it though


----------



## J.Kiera

Hey do you guys think taking 2 a day instead of one will speed things up since they eat it all the time?? Count the amount of time for best increased chance in half b/c I dnt want to wait 5 months for greatest chance


----------



## J.Kiera

I will start charting today & start temping back up. The beginning of April Ill try to.induce my cycle then see how well I do


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alright


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink_Mom said:


> In a good way

That's okay then lol :rofl:


----------



## J.Kiera

J.Kiera said:


> Hey do you guys think taking 2 a day instead of one will speed things up since they eat it all the time?? Count the amount of time for best increased chance in half b/c I dnt want to wait 5 months for greatest chance

Any??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I guess you can try it


----------



## colourful20

Hi everyone, hope you are well. As you may know I've been taking Cassava since 29th January which was partway through a cycle. I've taken it for 2.5 cycles altogether and just got a :bfp: , very faint but its definitely there.

My cycles had been a bit funny because of birth control and this I believe helped lengthen my cycle. Also started telling this cycle although I didn't do this everyday!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats colour Yay for the first Cassava BFP


----------



## J.Kiera

Congrats!!! Soo happy for you :) You only used during your cycles??


----------



## J.Kiera

Nevermind found answer. Congrats again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

J. how are you doing on Cassava?


----------



## J.Kiera

Ugh one more pill left. Waiting on af this month for soy. Im gonna get some more though so I can use them both. I just really really want to get my first ever positive soo bad. Ill be heading to the doc in a few weeks for tests & such. How's it going with you?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

The 13th ill be starting my third bottle


----------



## J.Kiera

Wow ur ahead lol. Good luck & loads of baby dust


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

yeah the longer you take them the more of a chance of twins


----------



## J.Kiera

Yea I plan on getting at least 3 months more since I dnt think I ovulate at all since depo or before :/ I may even take 2 a day then the last month I use try soy 2-6 or 2-7 for more increased chance


----------



## J.Kiera

I wonder what colorful will have. The girl on the site got twins after two months.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I understand... FX for colourful... Hope she update when ever her scan is.


----------



## colourful20

Will do, should be in about 8 weeks as last AF was 6th March.

:dust: to you all x


----------



## nrussell

Hey ladies, i'm new here and just ordered my cassava...I am currently on cd4, but think I will wait till next cycle to actually try. Let the cassava build up some in my system. Wish me luck.:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

nrussell FX for you hun


----------



## z0e_ttc

hi can i join here? i signed up yesterday still sort of getting the hang of it :) ive been taking cassava supplements, folic acid and royal jelly ive also got some primrose oil but not sure when to take it ive read on the internet you can take it anytime but others saying on your period its so confusing then it came up with using it to bring labour on (not quite at that point yet) has anyone had an good effects from the cassava?, i would like twins it runs in the family but i would be happy with just one :) been ttc for 6+ months 1 m/c and no luck since :( xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

z0e_ttc How long have you been taking cassava?


----------



## z0e_ttc

only a few days so far :) i saw your posts and wondered if it had worked or is helping xx


----------



## z0e_ttc

and i have a clearblue fertility monitor im waiting to use too.xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It worked the first cycle I started but this cycle is long it maybe from the soy though


----------



## z0e_ttc

i hope it helps how long have you been trying if i havnt already asked  and what should i expect? im not sure when my period is due my last one took 35 or 36 days from my last i think im cd25 now? not sure so i hope my fertility monitor works too because i have no idea when i ovulate. i thought this would be a great forum because not many people are talking about cassava.xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I was doing seaching on long cycles and it popped up it side for twins so maybe I'll get lucky with them and not MC them like my last set of twins. I have been on them 2.5 months now around ovulation you'll know for sure ovulation pain like hello.


----------



## z0e_ttc

ive had a little bit of pain on my left side but i just ignored it because i didnt know what it was :-\ plus im close to my next period i think so i thought surley i cant be ovulating sorry to hear about your m/c that must have been horrible its hard enough losing 1 i still cry now :-( lets hope it works for you this time  throwing baby :dust: your way xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you same to you hun.


----------



## Panda619

Hey joining the convo too. I really want twins and just bought the cassava supplement on forever blessed website and was wondering how it's going for. Got two months worth. Hasn't showed up yet,::shrug::


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome Panda619


----------



## z0e_ttc

hi. ive been taking cassava for a few days so i have no idea if its had any effect also i went and got some of the actual cassava fruit/veg i dont know wich one it is but hopefully it works ill try anything at the moment when i finish this bottle of cassava i might try out something new  xx
baby :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

z0e that's a good idea and the the fruit/veggies I may have to try that.


----------



## Panda619

Hello hotpink. I ordered the cassava supplements on the forever blessed website and I saw you were using them as well and were wondering how do you like them?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love them beside the ovulation pains they give me


----------



## Panda619

So they actually work? A little nervous to use them. How long did it take for you to get them?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It took a few days to show up, but I'm taking soy cd2-5 next cycle as well as the cassava. I am on cd42-7dpo now.


----------



## Panda619

Okay I heard about the soy. Im really excited about the cassava pills. I've heard a lot of good things about it, :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes me too


----------



## Scarlet369

Starting in May CD2-7 I plan on starting soy and I plan on starting Cassava CD1 if I dont get a BFP coming up. Interested to see if it helps us all and if any of us will conceive twins.


----------



## z0e_ttc

yea if you do buy it you have GOT to make sure you cook it properly so its all soft i was a little bit paranoyed at first but i did it  read on the internet about it if you dont know? and i think ive missed my period today well it hasnt arrived so fingers crossed  when do you think the best time to do a preg test is was told 3 weeks is the best time xxx


----------



## Panda619

My cassava supplement came today! I'm so excited :happydance: I'm on cycle day 7 out of 33 days. Do you think it will kick in even thou I didn't start on day one? Got off my period yesterday FYI,


----------



## z0e_ttc

Panda619 said:


> My cassava supplement came today! I'm so excited :happydance: I'm on cycle day 7 out of 33 days. Do you think it will kick in even thou I didn't start on day one? Got off my period yesterday FYI,

it should still take effect yea  hope it does work 4 you baby :dust: your way xx


----------



## Panda619

Thank you thank you. Hoping and praying for twins. But if you wanna know when to take a pregnancy test still you can look up online "when to take a pregnancy test calculator" and just put in your info and then it'll let you know the best time,


----------



## z0e_ttc

i decided to to a test yesterday but negative :-( and still no period!! so i just have to sit and wait im so hoping it isnt just a very late period but what else can u do to find out? ive heard people say that they going for a blood test but i think ide rather wait than have one of those flippin needles! they hurt. how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Purple56

Hi,

I am new to this forum. started with cassava on friday the 27th Apr. i want twins with all my heart.

Good luck to the rest of the ladies.

Purple


----------



## z0e_ttc

i did a pregnancy test this morning and it was positive! wonder if it was that cassava that helped its only a faint line but its still there! im so excited i dont know what to do now i feel like jumping around lol im going to do a digital test tomorow to see what it says  u no the clearblie ones with a conception indicator. lots and lots of baby :dust: to everyone!xx


----------



## Purple56

Wow, zoe that is really good news. you are giving us hope.


P


----------



## z0e_ttc

i do hope it works for you i only took the cassava a few days maybe just over a week? so i still have some left keep trying every1!! never give up :) gl and baby :dust: to all x


----------



## Noradun

Hello ladies, I had a lady suggest my using Cassava today, so its the first I have ever heard of it. I am curious for the ladies who have already conceived on this did you find out if you are carrying twins or not??

Here is my story in short. Please tell me if you think this will help me. I am 26. I have been married since I was 18 to my middle school sweetheart. We have 3 kiddos. It took us 3 yrs to conceive our first almost 3 yrs to conceive our second, and 12 mns to conceive our third. We have been ttc our 4th for almost 2 yrs now. I dont ovulate or have cycles. But after losing 30 lbs I did begin having my own cycles. My first was Dec, it was 44 days and annovulatory. My second was beginning of Feb it was 25 days and it was annovulatory as well. My next was the end of Feb. I Od on CD 25 confirmed with blood work, opks, and temps. But unfortunately we only got to bed 1 time. So we didn't conceive. So that ended up as a 39 days cycle. NOW here I am on CD28. I have not ovulated, but startred having spotting yesterday so I am hoping AF is on the way so I can start a new cycle. I just started Fertility Blend about a week ago and I am taking evening primrose oil. I can't afford to get these for another week or two but I am wondering if it would help, and if it would be ok to take WITH the fertility blend which contains Vitex. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mooski

Hi y'all :wave:

I am joining this group because I am interested in starting all of this, but I am a rookie! So please bare with me while I learn the lingo and get the hang of everything? :) I'm just going to track y'alls progress for awhile since my husband is currently deployed so all of our stuff is sorta on hold right now! lol I look forward to hearing everybody's stories and I am hopeful for all of our outcomes!


----------



## z0e_ttc

hi i just came back in here to ask how everyone is getting on with the cassava? hope its going well  xx


----------



## z0e_ttc

Noradun said:


> Hello ladies, I had a lady suggest my using Cassava today, so its the first I have ever heard of it. I am curious for the ladies who have already conceived on this did you find out if you are carrying twins or not??
> 
> Here is my story in short. Please tell me if you think this will help me. I am 26. I have been married since I was 18 to my middle school sweetheart. We have 3 kiddos. It took us 3 yrs to conceive our first almost 3 yrs to conceive our second, and 12 mns to conceive our third. We have been ttc our 4th for almost 2 yrs now. I dont ovulate or have cycles. But after losing 30 lbs I did begin having my own cycles. My first was Dec, it was 44 days and annovulatory. My second was beginning of Feb it was 25 days and it was annovulatory as well. My next was the end of Feb. I Od on CD 25 confirmed with blood work, opks, and temps. But unfortunately we only got to bed 1 time. So we didn't conceive. So that ended up as a 39 days cycle. NOW here I am on CD28. I have not ovulated, but startred having spotting yesterday so I am hoping AF is on the way so I can start a new cycle. I just started Fertility Blend about a week ago and I am taking evening primrose oil. I can't afford to get these for another week or two but I am wondering if it would help, and if it would be ok to take WITH the fertility blend which contains Vitex. Any info is greatly appreciated!

hi i just wanted to say that i got pregnant while using the cassava but im not sure if im having twins or just one.. i will find out at my scan on thursday  i could let you know if you 
want me to?xxx
but as to your other questions i havnt got a clue :-[ sorry xx


----------



## Panda619

I used the cassava supplement and didn't even finish the bottle before I got pregnant. Not sure if twins or not have to wait till the doc appointment but I feel like they really work.


----------



## Purple56

Zoe_ttc 

Please let us know about your scan if it is twin. I am very happY for you nd i am almost finishing my first bottle nd ordered another one and praying to Almigty to have mercy upon my life.

Thanks
P


----------



## Purple56

Panda619 said:


> I used the cassava supplement and didn't even finish the bottle before I got pregnant. Not sure if twins or not have to wait till the doc appointment but I feel like they really work.

Hey Panda, Congratulation dear I also have hope in them and think that they do work.

Love '
Purple


----------



## Scarlet369

z0e_ttc I would also like to know if its twins! lets us know, we're very excited!!!!


----------



## z0e_ttc

ok i will deffinatly let you know  i realy hope they work for you!! baby :dust: to you all and i will update on thursday to let you know xx


----------



## J.Kiera

Keeping hopeful :)


----------



## J.Kiera

Bumping for today's baby(ies) updates :)


----------



## z0e_ttc

Hi i went to my scan today and there is only 1 little jelly bean in there  maybe they dont work for everyone but i do belive they helped with ovulating so i am happy enough with one  hope they work for you xx


----------



## ttc_num 1

hi all, curiously lurking..sounds interesting!


----------



## Purple56

z0e_ttc said:


> Hi i went to my scan today and there is only 1 little jelly bean in there  maybe they dont work for everyone but i do belive they helped with ovulating so i am happy enough with one  hope they work for you xx

Wow wow!! good news indeed...I am very happy for u dear


----------



## colourful20

Hi, I to have one baby from my scans, but after trying for a year I do believe these supplements helped me to ovulate and regulate my cycles for which I am extremely grateful. 

Good luck with your ttc journey.


----------



## J.Kiera

Congrats to you all.:)


----------



## TUDORROSE

For anyone in the UK Poundland and most of the large supermarkets sell Velvet Crunch which is made from Cassava flour. Might not be quite the same thing but my husband eats them as part of his heart diet as they are very low in sat fat. :flower:


----------



## Jennie86

Hi everyone was wondering if I can join I'm currently on cd 15 and received my cassava supplements today and took one straight away :) I have also got some folic acid should I take that also? Can anyone say what chance I have in conceiving twins my husband has 3 lots of twins in his family I am 26 I am overweight :/ started the cassava don't have much dairy though or on any other fertility treatment I have 3 children already thanks everyone


----------



## wantingtwins

Hello, I am new to this site, but really wanting to try for twins in the near future. I am still on bcp because I am still researching ways to conceive multiples. I already have two kids (boys) ages 5 and 2 and I really want to try for a girl or two..twins do run in my family (moms side) so I know I have a better chance...just want to know if cassava has really worked for anyone or should I just go to the Dr and get clomid?


----------



## Noradun

z0e_ttc said:


> Hi i went to my scan today and there is only 1 little jelly bean in there  maybe they dont work for everyone but i do belive they helped with ovulating so i am happy enough with one  hope they work for you xx

I am excited for you!!


----------



## Noradun

First of all I want to say I did infact O this month and I believe it was the Cassava's doing! That being said here are my questions...

What was everyone's pregnancy symptoms? And when did you get your BFP??
Did Cassava make your 2ww symptoms worse etc?

So I am in my 2ww. I am 10 dpo, I didn't want to test but I have such symptoms that I did anyway and I got two BFN. Now I am extremely depressed. I had an EXTREMELY strong Ovulation on the Cassava...I mean 8 hrs of horrible O pains. Hubby and I bedded the day before the day of (twice) and the day after. I really felt like we caught the egg until now. 

Early on I didn't have any symptoms. So I felt out. Around 7 dpo I noticed my cervix became high soft and closed. And I noticed a brown dot and some red streaking in my CM. So I was super excited that maybe I implanted. I also noticed a third thermal shift on my chart. At 7dpo I had some cramping tender breast but that was about it. At 8 DPO my cervix continued extremely high firm and closed. I started having cravings, and headaches. My temps stay rose. 9 Dpo I began having chest flutters, headaches, dizziness, and fatigue. Also had hotflashes and a temp that night of 99.4. 10 dpo (today) and I am still having headaches, fatigue, and chest flutters. Also had nausea this morning. My cervix is EXTREMELY sensitive. When I touch it it almost aches and I have cramps but its still extremely high, firm, and closed. I WANT to believe I am preggo, but I feel like if I were, and if I implanted on 7 dpo I should be getting atleast a light BFP by now. I am getting so depressed that my AF will show friday (which is also Hubby's birthday) 
Any thoughts ladies!!:nope:


----------



## Noradun

wantingtwins said:


> Hello, I am new to this site, but really wanting to try for twins in the near future. I am still on bcp because I am still researching ways to conceive multiples. I already have two kids (boys) ages 5 and 2 and I really want to try for a girl or two..twins do run in my family (moms side) so I know I have a better chance...just want to know if cassava has really worked for anyone or should I just go to the Dr and get clomid?

Cassava does really work but your best chances come after being on it atleast 6 mns or more. So if you really really want twins I suggest starting it now and waiting atleast 6 mns before actively TTC. Good Luck


----------



## LeighWantsTwo

I am so glad I found a site with women trying to do the same thing I am! I have been taking cassava for three months now and will start trying for my twins in September. I got a bulk deal on my cassava at cassavashop that should last me until at least October, just in case it takes longer to get pregnant than we expect!

So, hi! I'm leigh and I can't wait to see some twin bellies on here!


----------



## candypants

We seem to have the exact same agenda. What else are you doing?


----------



## chivonh3

can someone tell me what cassava is? what its suppose to do? and how much you take etc. Im very new to this and ttc. As of now i just bought and used preseed...im 4dpo 
Thanks ppl.


----------



## candypants

Cassava is a yam that is suppose to help you hyperovulate (release two eggs). You can buy it online in capsule form or boil it yourself and just eat the peelings. It's cheaper to do it yourself...if you have an hour a day to let it boil before you consume it. It HAS to boil an hour. I eat half of a small one a day or a third of a large one. Grocery stores and/or ethnic stores sell them. They run about a dollar a piece. You're suppose to let it build up in your system though. You could start it now for next month in case your pregnancy doesn't take this month. It doesn't hurt you if you're taking it and find out you're pregnant anyways. It's just a yam. It's just something to try to help with trying to conceive twins.


----------



## candypants

There's other things to do to help with conceiving twins too! Folic acid is a biggie! Take 4,000 to 4,800 mcg's daily. It's not dangerous at all. Dont go over 5,000 mcg's though. It is suppose to help you hyperovulate as well. Also, it helps with birth defects. You can look up cassava and folic acid benefits all over the internet, so you can read about them both in more detail. Low dose baby aspirin also helps. The month you're trying to conceive twins...as long as you're not a bleeder. It's good too.


----------



## LeighWantsTwo

The baby aspirin thing isn't necessarily true... it's only supposed to help with women who have a certain condition... But for most women, it won't do anything at all.

Eating the cassava peel sounds pretty gross. I've seen them at the market... and I've had the cassava fries, cassava chips and cassava cakes... Bleck! I dont think I could stomach it. Lucky for me you cant taste capsules!


----------



## Future

Hi. I'm new to this forum and I'm very interested in taking Cassava supplement to increase my chance of conceiving twins. 

Is it safe to take this pills? My husband and I have been married for 5 years and we are TTC for the first time starting next week. I have irregular periods and I don't always know when my body is ovulating. If I do take them, how soon can I take Cassava pills? Can you take them after you're done with your PMS? Or should you wait until you're ovulating?

Also what other pills should I take beside Cassava to increase my chance of having baby(s)? I.E: prenatal, omega-3, maca and etc?

I haven't bought my Cassava pills from foreverblessedtwins. Is it a safe website to buy?



Sorry for too much questions.

I will be stalking this thread. lol. I will most likely buy this products. 

what kind of diet should I be on? I heard that if you consume dairy products you will have higher chance of conceiving twins.


----------



## LeighWantsTwo

I originally bought my cassava from fb but... I wasn't convinced it was the real deal and the packaging kind of made me a little uneasy so I chucked it int he waste bin. I got mine from www.cassavashop.com and have been taking them almost five months now. 

I haven't had any side effects, except maybe a weird tasting burp or hiccup if I take it on an empty stomach. I take the capsules every day, and the website says thats alright and you can start them whenever. I'm pretty sure you can take other supplements with them... I'm taking a ton of others and havent had any issues.



Future said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum and I'm very interested in taking Cassava supplement to increase my chance of conceiving twins.
> 
> Is it safe to take this pills? My husband and I have been married for 5 years and we are TTC for the first time starting next week. I have irregular periods and I don't always know when my body is ovulating. If I do take them, how soon can I take Cassava pills? Can you take them after you're done with your PMS? Or should you wait until you're ovulating?
> 
> Also what other pills should I take beside Cassava to increase my chance of having baby(s)? I.E: prenatal, omega-3, maca and etc?
> 
> I haven't bought my Cassava pills from foreverblessedtwins. Is it a safe website to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for too much questions.
> 
> I will be stalking this thread. lol. I will most likely buy this products.
> 
> what kind of diet should I be on? I heard that if you consume dairy products you will have higher chance of conceiving twins.


----------



## gosling

LeighWantsTwo said:


> I am so glad I found a site with women trying to do the same thing I am! I have been taking cassava for three months now and will start trying for my twins in September. I got a bulk deal on my cassava at cassavashop that should last me until at least October, just in case it takes longer to get pregnant than we expect!
> 
> So, hi! I'm leigh and I can't wait to see some twin bellies on here!

I got a deal on cassavashop too from retailmenot, 10% off, the code was 10FORGOS. I am really glad cause before I just got one small bottle and it was kind of pricey and I was just taking one a day, but when they started selling big bottles and I got the code I got that so now I can take 4 a day. I'm going to start TTC next week hopefully! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum4twins

Hello everyone! :flower: I am soooo excited to have found this and even more excited to find that I am not alone! :happydance: To introduce myself, my name is Melanie I am a mother of two(one girl one boy). I am currently on the birth implant called implanon and will be ended my three years on it next August. My boyfriend and I would also like to start trying around that time(or shortly after we get married, which ever is first). I have been recearching how to conceive twins naturally and came across cassava which really shocked me because I buy it from the African restaurant all the time! It is very spicy but I am highly addicted to it. I was wondering if anyone on here has had success with twins yet and if so did you just take cassava or did you couple it with something else. I look forward to conversing with you guys and also keeping you guys posted when I do finally tac. I am still getting used to the lingo so bare with me. I have figured out most of the things but I'm stuck on BFP, what does that means. Thanks again guys :happydance:


----------



## colourful20

Hi

BFP = big fat positive (positive pregnancy test)


----------



## alaskagrown

Cassavashop.com sells the legitimate stuff :D I know the owner personally and she is a total fertility expert. She ships worldwide (free to US and Canada). And enter JEDA13 for 10% off.


----------



## jacquelyn1107

Hey everyone, 
I so new to this website, but thank god I found women who are thinking the same thing. I am 22 years old and I mother of a 2 year old child. I have 1 year trying to conceive and no luck. I bought cassava from foreverblessedtwins. It's my first time taking these pills, but can someone tell me how do I take them...I should be receiving them march 20-23, 2013. Can I take them right away I get them and it only comes 30 capsules. Can someone please give an answer.


----------



## Emmie M

Hello ladies!! I have 3 boys and currently TTC number 4,I am hoping on a girl this time and I would loooooooove twins! My youngest 2 have 11 months between them so I know what I'm getting into,I know its nothing like 2 newborns at the same time but I would love it! I know a bit about this pregnancy stuff,I was pregnant first at 19 but m/c at 11 weeks,then after TTC for years and a cycle on clomid and blood tests etc found I wasnt ovulating hence the clomid,it didnt work but decided on a gastric bypass in the hope that losing weight would start the ol' body to work,it did,8 months after surgery my AF was late,BFP and my son was on his way! Bled at 8 weeks but he was full term. Then I had a blighted ovum and then a chemical then son number 2 came,closely followed by number 3 11 months later. I am getting old now and want number 4 and read up on cassava,one baby would be fab but twins,what a blessing! I havent charted or anything like that,I am quite in tune with my discharge tho,and know when I get EWCM,then we get to it. My questions are about cassava,I have seen it on ebay but not sure its geniun,where are you all getting yours from but also about soy,where do you get it,how do you take it etc,please,I know nothing about these things,my clock is ticking,I would love one more baby before its too late! Baby dust to you all x


----------



## Emmie M

Anyone offer any advice to me about soy and cassava? Can it be got in the uk?


----------



## missjames90

Hi ladies I just ordered this cassava and I was wondering does it delay ovulation?


----------



## Emmie M

Still no one around to throw some advice my way?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Emmie M said:


> Anyone offer any advice to me about soy and cassava? Can it be got in the uk?

They can both be bought off of ebay but tbh I would save your money as I have been on these boards a long time and have never seen success off of either, best of luck.


----------

